# American Apparel Tag removal!/ Where can i get tags!!



## Lateef523 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey! I just received some nice white t-shirts from American apparel, and i have questions!

I was wondering is it illegal to replace the american apparel tag with your own?? Do i have to inform them that i want to do that?

Also I was wondering where can i get some nice threaded tags? One for the inside, and one for the front bottom left corner?

please and thank you!


----------



## adewale (Jul 17, 2012)

Please where do you order the american apparel from? I need some too

Sent from my GT-P6200 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

American Apparel | Wholesale T-Shirts | Made in USA

honestly they got expensive over the years...

you can fabricate anything you purchase and resell after you bought it. so yes, you can take the tags off and retag them with your logo and size. make sure it says nothing on that shirt what it was before.

before you take off their tags make sure you label it size/logo by silkscreening or press. the pain of unknown shirt size in your stack lol.

http://www.clothinglabels4u.com/ is where you find custom tags for your bottom left. 4" is the recommended.


----------



## Lateef523 (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks for the help


and if you want to get American apparel you would have sign up with their wholesale. Just google American apparel and sign up with the wholesale. You make an account---then they send you info that you have to print, fill out, and fax back to them. After that you should be set to order....and yes they are getting expensive


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

forgot to mention that if you are folding your tags it's best to buy a small women's "straight iron" to fold them. use adhesive spray on tags to shirts. sew in the tags


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Lateef523 said:


> thanks for the help
> 
> 
> and if you want to get American apparel you would have sign up with their wholesale. Just google American apparel and sign up with the wholesale. You make an account---then they send you info that you have to print, fill out, and fax back to them. After that you should be set to order....and yes they are getting expensive


There are several wholesalers who carry AA too. Depending on where you're located, shipping may be faster. Two I know of are TSC Apparel and Alpha Shirt.


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

splathead said:


> There are several wholesalers who carry AA too. Depending on where you're located, shipping may be faster. Two I know of are TSC Apparel and Alpha Shirt.


Indeed, they generally don't have minimums either. TSC will also relabel the shirts for you as well, you just need to send them the labels. I believe they only do in their Cincinnati plant, i think it's like a dollar a shirt.


----------



## subm1t (Aug 26, 2012)

great information, thx


----------



## Lateef523 (Aug 16, 2012)

How much do tags Normally go for?


----------

